# Replacement glass cooker top



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Our glass top for our 3 Dometic ring cooker shattered when someone closed it down over a low burning ring!!!! We have a 2008 Aviano. Any advice on where one might source in Ireland a second hand one to replace? Failing that are they expensive to replace with new one? Cooker itself still perfect.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Cooker Glass*

Google Domectic, they are part of the Electrolux group. However, their prices are Sky Hi, Magnum Motorhomes & O'Leary's may help or there are a couple of people on Ebay who will make one for you. Expect to pay at least £100. Your nearest glass supplier is probably your least expensive option.
Stearman65


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
I paid £58 inc for the same top last year. The company is:
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/
very knowledgeable and swift delivery. Don`t know about the carriage to Eire/N.I. though.
Malc
Edit..... to add if you order one, don't forget to ask for the fixing pack, (no cost but separate) little blind screws and flush bolts etc.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just had one from Leisurespares and I would recommend them very highly. As to cost expect around the £100 with delivery and the fitting kit which is not free!


----------

